# Trouble in paradise.



## Biffdoggie (Aug 14, 2006)

Well the classic "******* neighbor" scenario has been playing out in my life the past few days. This person has gone from being a pro-cause med. user to a total narc. Maybe he was a narc the whole time, I dunno. He had figured out what was going on and stored it up for a while, then Sat. morning puts a sign up in front of my spot saying; "I am calling the narcotics division and telling them everything".
The creepiest part is the fact that I am 99% sure someone came in my house a few days earlier through the window screen as the fan that is usually next to the door in front of the window was now behind the door when I tried to open it, the screen was monkeyed around yet the dead-bolt was still locked. Nothing was missing or disturbed so someone was on a fact-finding mission I guess.
A large amount of beautiful ladies 3 weeks into flower went down by the way of the knife. Anyone in the San Diego area, beware, there is a rat in the house, and if you think the medical community is any better, you'd better think again, at least in this POS town.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN man, sorry to hear.
Hope you got everything stashed and removed ok. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh man, uncool!  

Over something as silly as marijuana.  People need to get a life and worry about the more important stuff.

Sorry that happened.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 14, 2006)

put everything away and then report a b&e at your location.  have them dust the window frame and sign. - well, this is a nice senerio, aint it?


----------



## LdyLunatic (Aug 14, 2006)

narcs and thieves....they should be boiled in the same pot and fed to the bears

nothing worse than a nosey JERKOFF neighbour....get a freaking life and stay outta Biffs....


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 14, 2006)

DTA....Dont Trust Anyone. Sorry to hear abour your loss/situation, its hard I know but you can never let anyone in on your grow.


----------



## AeroTX (Aug 14, 2006)

why do bad things happen to good people? Good luck, and I agree, narcs and thiefs are very dishonorable. It is stupid to get upset over something so harmless. Could you imagine what would get done if they focused the same amount of energy on something productive?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words all. Everything did get cleaned up and removed in time, the worst case scenario had been avoided and that is important. It was a scramble though.
Yeah Doc, I hear ya, I didn't let him in, it was just something he figured out from living too close (middle of the city).
But things were in the works to change anyway, moving coasts and all, it just couldn't have been a worse time really.
Then there is always the temptation of revenge and such but we all know what that will lead to. Nothing good.


----------



## Hick (Aug 15, 2006)

Sad state of affairs biff. But as you said, "worst case scenario diverted". Be thankfull or that.
At times like this, you have to believe/rely on the o' "_karma_"..In duetime, your neighbor will "get his". You may never know how or when, but you'll always know "why".


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 15, 2006)

*Damn BD what a bummer man. Like Hick said KARMA will bite him in his ass when he least expects it and it can't come soon enough. Hope you can get yourself set up growing again soon man.  *


----------



## astra007 (Aug 15, 2006)

a grow cabinet next round with all the stealth equipment in the back bedroom?  good luck my friend


----------



## Dr.GreenThumb (Aug 15, 2006)

Biffdoggie said:
			
		

> Thanks for the kind words all. Everything did get cleaned up and removed in time, the worst case scenario had been avoided and that is important. It was a scramble though.
> Yeah Doc, I hear ya, I didn't let him in, it was just something he figured out from living too close (middle of the city).
> But things were in the works to change anyway, moving coasts and all, it just couldn't have been a worse time really.
> Then there is always the temptation of revenge and such but we all know what that will lead to. Nothing good.


 
Things happen, I agree. Like everyone has said WCS has been averted, and good luck to you..


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 15, 2006)

Yup, things happen. I'm a firm believer in the fact that the cosmic flyswatter will find him eventually. Things had gotten a little big for around here anyway. A couple of days time makes it hurt that much less.


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 16, 2006)

im sorry to hear of your news......i suggest you move and start another grow and dont tell a sole.....and if it cant be smelled...your safe!


----------



## rasta (Aug 16, 2006)

those are the kind of mother [email protected] you sick the dogs on ,,sorry about your  problems brother ,,peace,love,rasta


----------



## astra007 (Aug 16, 2006)

eeeeekkkkk, he stole my letters.   scrambled them up he did.  or she?

    astra = rasta   aaarrrrggggggggghh................


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Bong, things will get worked out, I have faith.
Rasta, my dogs are too lazy to sick anyone unless they actually came in the house or something.


----------



## Tarcisius (Aug 16, 2006)

Sorry to hear your neighbor is such a miserable cooter. You should hot box his room while he's asleep and wake him up after you know he's good and high. Then he'll see the light.


----------



## DopeDoctor (Aug 16, 2006)

terrible news, stay the hell away from him....karma


----------



## rockydog (Aug 16, 2006)

Man I am very sorry to hear that. How can this happen to someone who means no harm with what they are doing?


----------



## Biffdoggie (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks y'all. That we be great Tarcisus but he's a smoker, that is the worst part of it all, he's just unstable.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 17, 2006)

time fer a doggie do doobie?  fer a present i mean.........  hehehe


----------

